# Male "G" Names



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Need some help thinking of male names beginning with the letter G. Our puppy is due soon, and so begins the brainstorming for names.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Ones I would like...

Grendel
Ghost
Gaze
Gaius
Gandalf
Gauss
Gjalt
Grimm
Gunter


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

Gambit
Gambler
thats all i have lol


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gallo
George
Gordon or Gordy or Gordie
Goran
Gido
Griffin or Gryphon
Gage
Gates


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Griffin or Gryphon


Oh I can't believe I didn't think of that one... Thats a great G name


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Gothic 

Jelpy


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My G's were

Gryphon
Granit
Grau
Galen
Gage
Gallant
Gauner

also liked

Gunner 
Glock


Lee


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Gnash


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Glock and Gunner were two that I liked when we were naming Sherman Tank I was outvoted by my kids! At least my husband lost as well, he was trying for Geebus.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Grimm
Griff
Gremlin
Gamble
Gorm
Gavin
Gabe
Gable


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

Goliath
(I'm partial to Gunner as that is my boy's name)
General
or General ____ insert secondary here, ie.General Jones
Gumby
Gonzo
Gump
George


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Grant
Gobi (or Gobiwan if you think you're funny)
Geo
Gatsby (as in The Great Gatsby!)
Gaylord (I'm trying not to laugh but seriously it's kinda cool)
Giga or Gig
Gorgon (The name derives from the Greek word *gorgós*, which means "dreadful. and is a mythical Greek female creature Because of their legendary gaze, images of the Gorgons were put upon objects and buildings for protection.)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I've always liked the name Garo.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

What about Gato?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Gambino 
Gorby
Gretzky
Greco
Galen
Giles
Garcon (garzon "boy")
Geiger

Carmen


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Why does it have to be "G?" Aren't you getting a puppy from Mike?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Graham


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Greene.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

A few more "G" names I thought of...

Gucci
Grizzly
Gray/Grayson
Gideon
Gomez
Gus
Gunther
Grisu


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

gagsd said:


> Why does it have to be "G?" Aren't you getting a puppy from Mike?


We are getting a puppy from Mike. When I asked what the litter letter would be he said G. Does Mike not care what name it gets registered under as long as it carries the kennel name?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

He said he didn't care last year. Just use z Diehlomov.

But he may have changed his mind.....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Gilligan
Grover 
Guy
Galahad (the Knight Valiant of the Round Table)
Gunter
Galagher
Gideon
Gyver
Garfield
Gibbs
Garth
Glenn
Gotham (batman)
Greg
Grinch 
Gene 
Gennadiy (my Russian friend from market) 
Gian / Giovanni 
Georg
Gonzo
Gram


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

gagsd said:


> He said he didn't care last year. Just use z Diehlomov.
> 
> But he may have changed his mind.....



Interesting, maybe I misunderstood him. I'll have to ask again next time I speak with him.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Gunny!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Geist, Gere, Grim, George, Gallagher, Garrick, Griswold, Gilley, Gus, Guy, Grover, Gabe, Galt, Gamble.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Gizzy

G-man

Gettysburg (Gett for call name)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gideon!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Grumbacher , maker of erasers


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Personally, I like strong names, with dignity - not cute ones! I have actually cancelled a sale or two over stupid names (Georgiana! for a GSD???)

Lee


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Gustave, Grant, Gordon, Glasgo, Gym,


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Galileo
Gavin
Gambler
Garcia
Garrett
Garrison
Gatsby
Gianni
Giovanni
Gillespie
Gotham
Graham
Grant
Grimaldi
Grover


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Geez I went through the first three posts and felt all sad that no one included Glock!!! 

I wish I had the list my friends suggested when I got Glock... Wow there were some interesting ones on there!!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Geez I went through the first three posts and felt all sad that no one included Glock!!!
> 
> I wish I had the list my friends suggested when I got Glock... Wow there were some interesting ones on there!!


Actually I was gonna suggest Glock, but I felt like your Glock already had that name claimed and I couldn't suggest it since it would be like I was stealing your dogs name...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Greif Gino Graff Ghandi Gin Ghost Gator*


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> *Greif Gino Graff Ghandi Gin Ghost Gator*


Grief is a great one...that would be fun "good grief" 
Used to have a neighbor dog named Gotti


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Gizmo (from a really, really old movie)
I also like Gideon


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I did not read other's responses.

Gage
Gator
Grizzly
Ghost
Gideon
Gritty 
Ghoul
Gandolf
Godrick
Griffin
Gargoyle
Gatsby
Geppetto
Geronimo
Gizmo
Goblin
Godzilla
Gonzo
Grimm
Gomez
Gotham
Graffiti
Graphic
Granite


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Gravel
Gabel


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Grief-plus what an awesome name for a puppy


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Just to clarify the name *Greif*......
*Greif*.....pronounced with a long I
*Grief*.....pronounced with a long E

I like both names!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Just to clarify the name *Greif*......
> *Greif*.....pronounced with a long I
> *Grief*.....pronounced with a long E
> 
> I like both names!


I noticed that after I typed my response....you know how when you look at the beginning/ending of a word, your mind automatically fills in the blanks? Both names are fun though.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Lots of great suggestions. I'm going to have to load them into an excel sheet, eliminate the duplicates and get to work narrowing it down! If Mike doesn't care about the litter letter like Mary mentioned, well then it is a whole different story as far as possibilities


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You can always use a different call name than what the pup is registered to.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> You can always use a different call name than what the pup is registered to.


Oh, I know. Just if like Mary said that Mike doesn't care the name that he's registered to, only requires z Diehlomov as the suffix, then we'll register him with whatever we're planning on calling him


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

IllinoisGSD said:


> Oh, I know. Just if like Mary said that Mike doesn't care the name that he's registered to, only requires z Diehlomov as the suffix, then we'll register him with whatever we're planning on calling him


Why not just fire off a quick email to Mike and ask if he requires them to be named with a certain letter? That way you will know one way or the other. If they DON'T have to have a "G" name, you can avoid going thru trying to choose one. 

Keep in mind that if he DOESN'T require the name start with a certain letter and register them himself, and you just choose a name, if there is already one with the same name, your pup will end up with a roman numeral after his name. (Some folks don't mind this, personally, I hate it.)


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> Why not just fire off a quick email to Mike and ask if he requires them to be named with a certain letter? That way you will know one way or the other. If they DON'T have to have a "G" name, you can avoid going thru trying to choose one.
> 
> Keep in mind that if he DOESN'T require the name start with a certain letter and register them himself, and you just choose a name, if there is already one with the same name, your pup will end up with a roman numeral after his name. (Some folks don't mind this, personally, I hate it.)



I could email Mike, but then again we'll be talking soon as the litter is due next week. We don't have a name in mind, G or other letter, so the issue isn't very pressing. Good to know about the roman numeral. I'm not sure how I feel about that either.


----------

